# Athens Afflixtion review.



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I just set the Afflixtion up tonight. I put a Limbdriver on and it shot a bullet hole the first shot. After just a few shots to set my 20yd. pin i backed up to 50 to see how it would group for me. I put a new Sword Twilight hunter on and just used the 3rd pin at 50yds. I just held on a spot and shot 4 arrows. I could not believe it when i went to the target.The arrows were stacked on top of each other. 3 arrows were 1/2 in apart and the other was about another 3/4in out from the center of the group. I must tell you that i am not a big fan of such a thin grip but it does sit and a very torque free position. This bow shoots lights out for me and i think i may just be replacing my 34.

By the way, after pulling my arrows it got my rangefinder just to see how far it actually was that i was shooting. It was 47 yds.


----------

